# Pig Bus....



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Alright...ask away..

It's for a friend of mine, he bought it for a television commercial. He will be putting ears, a snout and a tail on it soon. He own's a diner and their commercials are pretty funny.

DSCF0033.jpg

DSCF0034.jpg


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Did you get the opportunity to paint it?


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes..brush and roll. California.. semi-gloss took 2 days. Can't find the before pics...it was yellow (of coarse)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If you put lipstick on it, will it still be a bus painted pink ?


(that wasn't too political was it ?  )


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like a Timhag with wheels


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

That's racist. What do you got against pigs?

There not war pigs.. or Porky Pigs...There not Alaskan Pigs.. or Black pigs
they maybe male pigs..instead of female...they might have brought their
little piglet's up right...so they don't act like pigs..


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> If you put lipstick on it, will it still be a bus painted pink ?
> 
> 
> (that wasn't too political was it ?  )


:laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Kelly Painting said:


> That's racist. What do you got against pigs?
> 
> There not war pigs.. or Porky Pigs...There not Alaskan Pigs.. or Black pigs
> they maybe male pigs..instead of female...they might have brought their
> little piglet's up right...so they don't act like pigs..


Good one Kelly. 

I love mud wrestling with pigs, because we both get dirty.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

The


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

George Z said:


> The soundtrack


Excellent find George. That is my favorite PF album. :thumbup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I remember that bus when he was just a youngster


----------

